# To a music teacher, from a music student



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2013)

Από το μπλογκ του Πάνου. Νομίζω ότι ισχύει για όλους τους δασκάλους και τους μαθητές τους, όχι μόνο της μουσικής.

http://panospianos.blogspot.gr/2013/06/to-all-music-teachers-from-all-music.html


----------



## bernardina (Jun 4, 2013)

Σοφό και συγκινητικό.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 4, 2013)

Πολύ ωραίο. Δεν θα άλλαζα λέξη.


----------

